# Axolotl metamorphosis



## shaun348 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hope somone can shed some light on this. I have always been led to believe that axolotls are the larvae of salamanders and you can make them go through metamorphosis by reducing the water over a period of time and provding them with land. But i have read that most axolotls wont do this in the wild and can be stressful and can lead into death for the axolotl and you have to provide some hormone to do it. So basically can someone shed some light on this for me? I dont intend to do this as i dont have any just curious now : victory:

Thanks :no1:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

I read somewhere its to do with water levels and the iodine levels in the water


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I heard it's something to do with the iodine levels in the water. But yeah, don't think they are very happy (after all, there wouldn't be axolotls if they were happy as salamanders).


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Ive also heard that after axolotl's reach a certain age they cant change...dont quote me on that though it may be a load of bol***ks :lol2:


----------



## shaun348 (Feb 1, 2008)

according to this site iodine will kill them 
Axolotls - Metamorphosed & Tiger Salamanders


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

From what i know lowering the temperatures makes no difference, and will just stress the axolotl. It is, as others have said iodine levels in the water... but it is very dangerous for the axolotl and is often fatal.


----------



## shaun348 (Feb 1, 2008)

TheToad888 said:


> From what i know lowering the temperatures makes no difference, and will just stress the axolotl. It is, as others have said iodine levels in the water... but it is very dangerous for the axolotl and is often fatal.


ok thanks for the replies :2thumb:


----------



## geodaryl (Jan 17, 2009)

forcing metamorphosis will seriously stress the animal and significantly reduce its lifespan....!?


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

There are certain populations that i think naturally change to adult salamanders, obviously in labs they have been forced, but thats my opinion!!


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

it is true but it takes a very long time

as you have the reduce the water levels and put something coming out of the water so the axies can climb onto to start coming out of water if they want to dont force them. but you have to have a heat lamp as well. so it takes a really long time. but who would want the lovely long gills to drop off they give the axies style :lol2:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote from the website posted in this thread ealier....
I am regularly asked the question "how do I make my axolotl change/metamorphose?". My answer is always the same: don't try. Get a tiger salamander instead


wise words me thinks : victory:


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

tokay said:


> Quote from the website posted in this thread ealier....
> I am regularly asked the question "how do I make my axolotl change/metamorphose?". My answer is always the same: don't try. Get a tiger salamander instead
> 
> 
> wise words me thinks : victory:


Seconded


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Stavros88 said:


> Seconded


Thirded


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree with the others- Get a tiger salamander instead. Great advice


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

TheToad888 said:


> I agree with the others- Get a tiger salamander instead. Great advice


Sigh. You were meant to say Fourthed!


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Sigh. You were meant to say Fourthed!


Lol was thinking about that  fourthed. Now we need a fifthed.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I shall fifthed that!!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

marcuswinner1 said:


> I shall fifthed that!!:lol2:


I fear this could go on for a while...


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Sixthed.


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

I Seventh that!,If that how it spelt!,:lol2:


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

GemzD26 said:


> I Seventh that!,If that how it spelt!,:lol2:


LMAO, I like how this has turned out


----------



## shaun348 (Feb 1, 2008)

lol thanks for replies, im not looking to get either, just needed it confirmed that could be done as friend was trying telling me that it couldnt be done. i always need to be right :lol2:


----------



## glasscactus (Feb 12, 2009)

*axolotl metamorphosis*

dont bother i have seen the results in a laboratory and my god are they UGLY. They are beautiful as they are. they were treated with the hormone thyroxin which uses iodine in its formation.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Reckon this says it all. Why mess with nature.


"Axolotls generally do not metamorphose naturally, but occasionally one will break the rules. Most often, this is due to a genetic quirk or a scientific experiment. It is important to note that most axolotls are unable to metamorphose without the administration of hormones, and this should not be attempted by the casual hobbyist. The common myth of lowering the water level to force axolotls to metamorphose is invariably fatal because most axolotls simply aren't capable of metamorphosis in this way. Some sources mention iodine can be used to induce metamorphosis, but since I'm a PhD Chemist I can tell you that iodine is so poisonous that most people end up killing their axolotls"


----------

